# Overclock GPU GTX 1650



## GutsCL (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello, I would like to know if with my current throttlestop configuration (which works very well on my laptop). I can overclock my gpu to get some additional fps using the msi afterburner tool. Or is it very dangerous to do so?

Specifications of my laptop:

* Intel i5-9300h
* GTX 1650
* 2 x SSD 500 GB
* 2 x RAM SODIM 2400hz 8GB


----------



## Toothless (Oct 19, 2021)

Why would you use a CPU application for a GPU. This isn't how that works.

Besides, it's a laptop, you're going to add heat which can hurt performance if you try overclocking it. You can try bumping the clocks a bit but nothing more would be worth it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Why would you use a CPU application for a GPU. This isn't how that works.
> 
> Besides, it's a laptop, you're going to add heat which can hurt performance if you try overclocking it. You can try bumping the clocks a bit but nothing more would be worth it.


The bios will limit the gpu and cpu due to heat and brick limits.

You can Overclock but don't expect miracles.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Why would you use a CPU application for a GPU.


He plans to overclock his GPU with MSI Afterburner.



GutsCL said:


> I can overclock my gpu to get some additional fps using the msi afterburner tool.





GutsCL said:


> is it very dangerous


There is always some risk of damage when overclocking anything. No one in any forum can predict the long term results.

If you do decide to overclock, watch your GPU temperature and do not get too carried away. 

All of your ThrottleStop settings look good.


----------

